

Why Steve Jobs won't return to Apple - swombat
http://www.slate.com/id/2281453

======
iamdave
"I've got a feeling that Steve Jobs isn't going to return to Apple. "

Then change the title of your article to "Why Steve Jobs Might Not Return to
Apple"

